# Bug-Out Cart™ Feedback



## chooley (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi fellow preppers! Me and some other preparedness professional's are in the design phase of a new product, specifically built to help the prepper community. Think of it as the Swiss Army Knife of bug-out carts. Read below and if you have time, go through the 7 question survey at the end. I look forward to hearing your feedback and discussing this with you all! The drawing is just a rough sketch I wanted to share - not wanting to give away to many secrets  to help you visualize it. Read below...










So you finally have all the necessary "bug-out gear" to keep you and your family safe. Phew, that's a relief! Now&#8230; if you could only find a realistic way of carrying all this gear for your entire family! I know my little toddler isn't going to be able to carry his gear; in fact I'll probably be carrying him too! Let's take a look at our options.

What about one of those nifty garden carts? It's got a grand total of 8 inches of ground clearance&#8230; good luck pulling any real amount of weight with one arm over rough terrain anyway! Forget that one.

What about a bike trailer, like the one's you can put your kids in! Well, what happens if the road is too crowded and dangerous? And you realize the chances of them being clear the entire way to your safe zone are slim to none, surely you'll have to go off road at some point - and good luck trying to pull that awkward thing by hand! Not to mention they can only carry 100 lbs.

The ideal cart would be light and very mobile. It would easily carry enough gear for a family of 4. It stores easily in your house and will navigate most hiking trails. It'd need to be a Swiss Army Knife of carts, so you can carry a wide variety of tools and gear that are easily accessible. It'd be versatile, able to be pulled by 1 hiker, 1 biker, or a 4-wheeler. It'd have enough ground clearance for off-road capabilities and big enough tires to crawl over most debris. It could easily navigate steep terrain with mountain bike styled hand brakes. All while keeping your gear weather proofed and concealed.

We bring to you the Bug-Out Cart™ - Designed by prepper's, for prepper's.

RETAIL PRICE: $500-$800

*Features & Specs*
Size: 3'x5' + 4' foot handle.
Weight: Less than 75 Lbs.
Carry Capacity: 500+ lbs.
Towed by: Human, Bike, or 4Wheeler
Clearance: Approx. 25"
Tires: Airless, 26" or 29" tires.
Color: Grey, Coyote Tan, Camo
Braking: Hand Brakes & E-Brake
Car Seat Adaptable: Carries one car seat
Weather Proof Camo Canopy

*Please take this survey:* http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/NSH7BDP


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking forward to your photos of the prototype, it should be...interesting. A 75 pound cart, empty, seems - well, overkill.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Survey complete. Interesting idea.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

You might wish to start with the handcart design used by the Mormons in the 1800s and update it. There's no need to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Marcus said:


> You might wish to start with the handcart design used by the Mormons in the 1800s and update it. There's no need to re-invent the wheel.


Many will buy one of these from Harbor Freight ($150) and modify it to suit their needs


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a folding deer-carrier that is similar. My late husb & I had a plan for him to lie on it, atop the gear (he could not walk far or well) watching behind us with a shotgun, while I pulled it with a harness. The deer carrier has many similar features, the big wheels made for rough terrain, balanced for easier handling, etc.
Got mine on sale from Sportsmans Guide. Still works for me.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Bigger Trailer ....*



LincTex said:


> Many will buy one of these from Harbor Freight ($150) and modify it to suit their needs


you can buy versions of this same trailer that folds in half ..... it's a full 4 ft X 8 ft trailer deck that folds down and can be vertically stored ....


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Have somthing similar to that in my head that has yet to get built. Very similar with some differences to meet my specif needs. So yeah I think it's a good idea I dont plan to bug out but would love to have somthing like that incase the need arises against my plans. Survey taken. Be intresting seeing it produced and who produced it. Good luck with your idea.


----------



## NooB2ItAll (Apr 10, 2012)

All I had to do was see the price. $500-$800 is WAY to steep for my family. Far more important things to buy with that kind of money. Bring the price down in the 100 - 200$ range and it may peek my interest


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Being that the wife and I are baby making machines we have two large all-terrain double child bike trailer / strollers. The use bicycle tires are reasonably light weight and strong. They each hold approx. 100lbs, but with a little reinforcement I am sure I can get them up to 150-160. When the youngest child is out of the stroller age I am going to convert one to a "Bug Out Stroller" and the other into a "Gun Cart". I already have the lightweight camo netting and run flat tire goo. The pic is very similar to mine and they cost approx. $115 each.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Being that the wife and I are baby making machines we have two large all-terrain double child bike trailer / strollers. The use bicycle tires are reasonably light weight and strong. They each hold approx. 100lbs, but with a little reinforcement I am sure I can get them up to 150-160. When the youngest child is out of the stroller age I am going to convert one to a "Bug Out Stroller" and the other into a "Gun Cart". I already have the lightweight camo netting and run flat tire goo. The pic is very similar to mine and they cost approx. $115 each.


Now that is a good idea...


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Maybe I'm just in a bad mood... but I can't stand when someone joins a site like this, pimps some idea (good or bad) and then wants you to take a survey..


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

My bug out carts are two old golf bag carts if I am bugging out on foot I need something light that can follow a small trail, and by the time I am bugging out on foot i am guessing supplies are low will not be carrying that much?


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

d_saum said:


> Maybe I'm just in a bad mood... but I can't stand when someone joins a site like this, pimps some idea (good or bad) and then wants you to take a survey..


Yep, only one post.....no answers....

Just saying...

Jimmy


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

IlliniWarrior said:


> you can buy versions of this same trailer that folds in half ..... it's a full 4 ft X 8 ft trailer deck that folds down and can be vertically stored ....


Yep... I did that and put my 16HP Honda 12KW generator and welding machine/cables on it. It came with some pretty small wheels, which I swapped for much larger ones. I think on sale and with a 20% off coupon it was only $200 or so.

I did *NOT* keep the folding function... I thought that was a weak spot (had a failure previously from a similar design), so I reinforced that area. For someone that wants a trailer but needs the space, the folding 4x8 trailer is a really great buy. Just have the reinforcement braces made before-hand so you don't have to fab them when you really need them.



Sentry18 said:


> They use bicycle tires ...with a little reinforcement I am sure I can get them up to 150-160.


My 6'3", 245 pound butt can ride a wheelie on a mountain bike (smooth terrain) and I have landed on just the back wheel pretty hard many times, so I would say 245lbs per WHEEL shouldn't be out of line if they are good quality and the rest of the frame could handle it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

d_saum said:


> I can't stand when someone joins a site like this, pimps some idea (good or bad)


Meh... the idea opened up for discussion. 
Most would agree the target price would be too much for this idea... I see third world countries make carts like this from far cruder materials for near nothing cost. I think most of us could improvise a cart such as this if the need arose ... God help us if it is that bad.

I would still FAR prefer to pull one behind a bike than be pulling one on foot!


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Interesting idea. I'm not sure how far I could really push/pull a cart that weighs 75 lbs empty, 150 lbs or more loaded.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have loaded 60+ lbs of children, diaper bags, supplies, etc. in my cart and gone for 60-90 minute walks many times. Of course that was always on paved roads or sidewalks. I have also pushed it on hiking trails without too much difficulty. A deer cart is designed to push 150+ lbs cross country and my stroller is not that much different. Capable does not mean fun however.


----------

